# legacy pharma



## Gravitysdefiance (Oct 20, 2013)

I got my hands on some of this earlier this year.. anybody here ever try it?


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 20, 2013)

Neverlheard of it


----------



## mistah187 (Oct 21, 2013)

Never heard of it either.  Doesn't mean it's no good though.  Pin it and tell us!


----------



## Yaya (Oct 21, 2013)

Yea ..most of the products carry guicol oil


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 21, 2013)

Yaya said:


> Yea ..most of the products carry guicol oil



if thats the same people your thinking that is then yes mad G oil..shit stunk up my house


----------



## Yaya (Oct 21, 2013)

Bb..i think its the same but who knows


----------



## Gravitysdefiance (Oct 21, 2013)

Is that what that was? The mast and the prop smelled toxic! Lol i had never had gear that smelled like that


----------



## Yaya (Oct 21, 2013)

Does urs have blue labels?


Some people like legacy and some complain of pip..i just dont know why they use g oil in all the products


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 21, 2013)

mayb post pics of the bottles


----------



## Gravitysdefiance (Oct 21, 2013)

Mostly blue and white.. there's a globe behind where it says legacy..


----------



## Yaya (Oct 21, 2013)

Yeah...thats the one


----------



## chicken wing (Oct 21, 2013)

Ive had it. If I remember correctly its vet grade shit. I never used it. Still have it. Wanna trade for a corona or a shot if patron?


----------



## Popeye (Oct 21, 2013)

Ya I had some test e ...bad pip and shit would knot up like a motherfuker and it def had guaiacol in it....i still have a few vials because I immediately switched labs

And Im pretty sure the NPP was made with fire ants...never felt pain like that from any oils....and same as test, pip and knots

shit says Made in Puerto Rico on it....lol


----------



## Yaya (Oct 21, 2013)

Yea..i tried the sus and had pip..the test400 crippled me


----------



## Gravitysdefiance (Oct 21, 2013)

Popeye said:


> Ya I had some test e ...bad pip and shit would knot up like a motherfuker and it def had guaiacol in it....i still have a few vials because I immediately switched labs
> 
> And Im pretty sure the NPP was made with fire ants...never felt pain like that from any oils....and same as test, pip and knots
> 
> shit says Made in Puerto Rico on it....lol



Yeah, that's the stuff.. my first pin of it was in my quad and I did legs a day or two later. My first rep on squats I almost dropped the damn bar.. at first I thought I pulled something. I couldnt believe the gear hurt me that bad


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 21, 2013)

Do they have LNE (with guaiacol oil)?


----------

